# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Πρόβλημα με Legent HD Tuner MAX

## apavlidis

Καλησπέρα σας αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με τον παραπάνω αποκωδικοποιητή της Legend συγκεκριμένα αναζητώ κάποιο ενδεχομένως service manual προκειμένου να βρω πιο ολοκληρωμένο έχει στην τροφοδοσία Γιατί στο δικό μου έχει σκάσει έχει γίνει κομμάτια ακολουθούν και φωτογραφίες με το μοντέλο που έχω το πρόβλημα και με το προβληματικό κατεστραμμένο ολοκληρωμένο

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A320FL μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## manolo

Θα βοηθούσε αν η φώτο ήταν κάθετη στο IC και όχι υπό γωνία για να δούμε και την ονομασία του (π.χ. U2, U3, ??? κλπ) Και επίσης βγάλε φώτο ή στείλε στοιχεία με τον κωδικό της πλακέτας, το part number της. Κάπου πάνω στο board πρέπει να το γράφει..

----------


## G.POL

IMG_20210103_224634.jpg
είσαι τυχερος γιατι ετυχε να εχω κανα 2 καμενους απο υπερταση  :Lol:  :Biggrin:

----------

apavlidis (05-01-21), manolo (03-01-21)

----------


## apavlidis

> IMG_20210103_224634.jpg
> είσαι τυχερος γιατι ετυχε να εχω κανα 2 καμενους απο υπερταση


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ανταπόκριση παρόλο που δεν πρόλαβα να φωτογραφίσω περαιτέρω όπως μου είχε ζητήσει προηγουμένως που σχολίασε εδώ στο θέμα

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A320FL μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

